# Working in Dubai (finance)



## thinkingxyz (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi,

I am in investment management working as an investment analyst, have been doing so for 3 years and for 3 years prior to that i was an investment strategist. I've just moved to the UK from Australia but the market is terrible so im considering a move to dubai.

I was just wondering, are there any negative repercussion of working in Dubai? As in, if I move back home will people think dubai is a second rate financial market? or that only second tier analysts go there?

Also, does anyone know how much money I can make there? Everyone has a different story its hard to know whats true...

Thanks


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I see you have found the Dubai forum, where you will find a lot of help and advice.

Michelle


----------



## steamnsteve (Jun 18, 2008)

> Also, does anyone know how much money I can make there? Everyone has a different story its hard to know whats true...


do you want to invest your own / your client's money or do you want to find a job there? i don't think that Dubai is a second rate financial market, there are good people working there as you can earn as much as in any other highly developed country


----------



## gentlebeing (Jun 23, 2008)

Dubai is an excellent place to work and gives and excellent work environment. With the DIFC(Dubai International Financial Center) now working on a full fledged basis, investment banking, asset management, funds management, you name it and it is as mature as any other market.
I work as a Finance Manager with a large group and would be happy to assist you further.


----------



## romeo (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello,

i am going to find job in Dubai I hope so I will make it. Please help me any advice about searching job in finance in dubai or consulting.. poeple helpp meee!!! I am going next week.. agency or newspapres will see.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

romeo said:


> Hello,
> 
> i am going to find job in Dubai I hope so I will make it. Please help me any advice about searching job in finance in dubai or consulting.. poeple helpp meee!!! I am going next week.. agency or newspapres will see.



Hi and welcome to the forum.

Good luck with your job search.

Michelle


----------



## sohaill17 (Oct 9, 2008)

Gentlebing, I am coming to Dubai in Nov to meet with hays finance recruitment as I am also an accountant and wanted your specialist advice re job seeking in finance. How do i contatc you directly please?


----------

